
Deciphering Windows 7 Upgrades: The Official Chart - blasdel
http://mossblog.allthingsd.com/20090804/deciphering-windows-7-upgrades-the-official-chart/
======
makecheck
I continue to wonder why the 2-box model ("single old version of Windows" ->
"single new version of Windows") is so unpalatable to Microsoft.

If they think they need so many different versions of Windows, aren't they
_really_ saying that the OS has too much packed into it? Make one OS for $100,
and then by all means create 3 or 4 add-on software bundles for whatever
price...much less confusing than this grid.

